
How were 1920s hams able to measure megahertz frequency? - segfaultbuserr
https://ham.stackexchange.com/questions/10441/how-were-1920s-hams-able-to-measure-megahertz-frequency?rq=1
======
simonblack
Standing waves along a parallel pair of conductors. You bridge the two
conductors with some sort of voltage/current indicator (very simply a light-
bulb with two wires sticking out of its base) and measure the half-wavelength
in meters between two maxima. Note: to keep things compact, you use this
method for frequencies around 50 MHz and above.

I was shown this method when I was playing with valve/tube oscillators way
back when I was a teenager.

The other method is to compare the frequency as measured by your oscillator-
style frequency meter (using known calculated values of coils, crystals and
capacitors) against several known 'standard' frequency sources.

